# Food grade barrels $10 each at local store



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

I got a deal with these. They are commerical food grade (Pickles came in them) barrels. They come in 55galon, 5gal, 10gal and 30 something sizes. They have the "O" ring on the inside and they are pressured washed out very good. Mainly when I ask the guy that sells them he tells me where they came from and what was in them. I would think they are about the same as gamma buckets (whatever the hell that is) and you can use them for long term food storage or putting stuff that you want to burry or whatnot. I didn't know they existed until I started asking around for them in my area at resturants and then I found them everywhere. I got some for rain catchment as well. Very cheap. Check yellow pages for commercial food stores and check craigslist because I seen some in my area on there, but beware of someone doulbing the price (price gourging) you with them since you can go straight to the source.


----------



## VanDei (Jan 7, 2012)

I see these on craigslist as well. They bump up the prices though to about $25 dollars. I'm going to find out exactly the source and get mine there.


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

20 or so years ago I bought some food grade 50 gal barrels from someone who worked at a Pepsi bottling plant. They were green and black Mtn Dew barrels. I use them to keep emergency water in and have used them once when my well failed. A good supply of water is more important than food. A good water filter system is also recommended like the Berkey.


----------

